# sex before marriage?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

How many of you guys had sex before you were married? Why or why not? If you wouldn't have sex, how far would you go? Also, don't count oral or anal as sex.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

................im a virgin


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Me too, and I'm proud of it! However, it doesn't mean that I can't do stuff besides the regular sex


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

juss kidding :laugh: lost it at the young age of 18


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i am a 16 year old non virgin....







...i did it cuse i love my gf alot and she loves me....







lol


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Would you buy a car with out test driving it??


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's my take:

It's sort of like buying a car....you need to test drive before you buy right? make sure the ride and handling is good...make sure the speed is just right and of course the feel of the car if you get my drift.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I did... well I am, i suppose. why? Because I felt like it... I was 17 at the time, been with the guy for 6 months and we were really close. I don't regret it, even though we did have a bad break up a year later. Some people are really against sex before marriage, but I guess it varies from person to person.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i saw this programme of texas virgins it was nouts its bullshit i think no offence anyone i say practise safe sex with a partner


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

piranha012 said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> It's sort of like buying a car....you need to test drive before you buy right? make sure the ride and handling is good...make sure the speed is just right and of course the feel of the car if you get my drift.
> 
> :laugh:


 here's my theory:

If you don't test drive the car, then would you be unsatisfied with it? No, you wouldn't, because you wouldn't know if something else is better, Same goes with gfs and stuff. If you don't know that there are better things out there, then you will be content with what you have


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

too late for me plus i am never getting married
dixon


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Why wait till you're married? I gave mines up the first opportunity I had.









I'm thinking it's only special for girls. Cuz all that cherry stuff. A guy wanting to remain a virgin until marriage?







More power to you


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Straight up pimp at the age of 14!! WHAT!

Hehe, 3 girls BAM!(not at the same time)

Just kidding....hopefully this summer though.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> too late for me plus i am never getting married
> dixon


 same

i never want to get married cause then my fish hobby will suffer

plus i dont have to worry about that whole sex thing

at the age of 12 man and many more to come


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

if i'm good at something, i tend to keep on doing it. i had no intentions of losing my virginity at 15, but it just kinda happened. now I have very laid back views on sex . . . if an opportunity arises that I know will only result in a one night stand, i'll usually take it if i'm attracted to the girl (protected ofcourse). sex is fun, and you learn alot about the person your sharing yourself with on a much deeper level than you would a non-benifits friend.

~Will.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well i cant say that i would ever want to wait till after, but i do wish i could give up sleeping with all the girls that came before the one i want to marry. I wish it could have been just for her, yet that is denying human nature at the same time.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sex before Marriage???......Yes have as much as you can ....I do...


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> well i cant say that i would ever want to wait till after, but i do wish i could give up sleeping with all the girls that came before the one i want to marry. I wish it could have been just for her, yet that is denying human nature at the same time.


 So true....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sex before Marriage???......Yes have as much as you can ....I do...


 hahaha good one man.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha012 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Sex before Marriage???......Yes have as much as you can ....I do...
> ...


Yea and then play with their mind so bad that they go crazy over you and then tell them to get the F' on ...its really funny to see the way certain women respond to it ....Its comedy...
Flame away ladies....:laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yes i have had sex before marriage and will continue to do so until I get married and it becomes sex after marriage. this is a purely cultural/religion based. if your religious beliefs make you feel that you shouldn't then don't. If you are like me and love the sex then do it!!!!!

Joe


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Don't wait!! its not worth it...Your not worth more than that whatever the commercial says.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was with a chick for a long time, 4 years. We both were going to wait to have sex until we got married, but we did everything else. Well we had a bad break up and we both had sex (not with eachother) really soon after. Dont know what the moral to that story is, I guess I am saying why wait, its not worth it, and it may never happen............

Just as long as you arent using the other person just for sex and you both are willing, go for it, just know the consequences ( babies, STDs, a mad father wanting to kill you, lol) and if you can handle that, why not enjoy yourselves why you can?

about that test drive stuff, Im not with that at all. Sex is sex, as long as you have fun and dont suffer a bad consequence who cares?

I used to buy into the whole sacred virgin bit, not anymore, it doesnt mean crap


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

im an enuch


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i had a kid before i was married, its like buying a new car you have to test drive it first before you buy it :nod:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hays98 said:


> i had a kid before i was married, its like buying a new car you have to test drive it first before you buy it :nod:


 so what your saying is now you have a sweet ride









Joe


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> piranhachick Posted: Jan 20 2004, 05:06 PM
> 
> ....Also, don't count oral or anal as sex.
> 
> This post has been edited by piranhachick on Jan 20 2004, 05:07 PM


I wouldn't need sex if I was with piranhachick









Gerbil, you lucky bastard!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey guys, I didn't say that I did anything like that! I am a good girl for the most part! You guys shouldn't assume stuff! I'm only 16! John, a little help here would be appreciated!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

strait up pimpin at age 15!







Twice with 2 different girls(one time with each girl)Im workin on this one girl.....damn that will be the best day of my life if i get her.....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm getting married this August, but I have had plenty of sex. I'm just a horny guy.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how many guys AREN'T horny? :bleh:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i say it all depends on your views of sex. some people view it as a big deal while others just see it as a physical urge. i say if you want to have sex then have sex, if you don't then don't. its pretty simple. if you let someone else tell you when you should and should not have sex then you are an idiot. do what makes you happy. no i'm not married but i have had sex and i definitely don't regret it. Carpe diem baby!!!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Not a virgin here, had sex 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10..... oh f*ck I have lost count, put it this way it is ALOT with my current GF. Men remember dont go play in the rain with out the rain jacket on.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I have had plenty of sex. I'm just a horny guy.


Your not the only one dude. I myself might have a little bundle of joy coming soon. Is it as bad as it seems (to have a baby that is)?

EDIT: I forgot to mention, but I do room with 2 of the HORNIEST Hamsters in the business. Why rent a porno when I can watch it live, Hamster-Style.

On a side note: My GF thinks watching Hamsters doing the funky monkey is a turnon. More S-E-X for moi.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've only had sex with one person, my b/f of five years this Valentine's Day. Sometimes I look at it as a good thing (how many people can say that they found their soulmate in only one try), then other times I feel like I'm missing out on playing the field. Guess it depends on what type of mood I'm in. I tend to think of it more as a good thing because the more times you have sex with the same person, the better it gets! You get to know each other's bodies so well that you can just drive each other insane and throw away all your inhibitions about being nervous with someone you don't know. It's great.

Now, as far as having sex before marriage, I feel that today, you have to. I'd hate to get married to someone and find out after the fact that they suck in bed. I know, sex isn't everything, but let's face it, nine times out of ten a marriage with a poor sex life will fail. I also believe that a couple should live together first before getting married. I was with my b/f for four years before we moved in together and I still had to get used to some of his habits (both good and bad) that I didn't know about before. You never truly get to know a person till you live with them.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you CAN get alot of STDs from just making out, so I figure why and the hell not


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

When getting a used car, you have to make sure that they car is clean from inside and outside, the interior smell good or something taste good







and make sure how many owner did it have or make sure it have never been jack and taking for JOY ride for a nite.....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> you CAN get alot of STDs from just making out, so I figure why and the hell not


 I tend to like the philosophy that if you are worried about catching something, then maybe you should just walk away...


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i understand how you said oral sex isnt sex, but anal sex isnt??? wtf? am i the only one that thinks that is weird?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> i understand how you said oral sex isnt sex, but anal sex isnt??? wtf? am i the only one that thinks that is weird?


 I see way too many people taking oral sex lightly. Kids around here consider it as "innocent" as kissing. Maybe it's just me, but I think oral sex takes even more trust that actual sex...

As for anal...







not my thang...


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

I LOST MINE COS SOME CHICK WAS ALL UP ON ME AND I WAS HAMMERED. UPT1ME WAS THERE TO VIEW THE FOOTAGE.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My opinion is that guys shouldn't get married before 35 so go ahead and enjoy yourself honey.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I can't udnerstand how you don't count anal as 'proper sex' - not my cup of tea thanks .. but heah I think your far better off having regular sex than anal .... that goes for both BOYS and girls !!!









Just imagine, all you young horny americans (and I am sure that quite a few brits do it too, we just seem to have less hang ups over here) having anal before the age of twenty because it's not really coutning .... AH HA







.. get to the age of 21 and need to wear a Butt plug for the rest of your days because your sphincter has worn out ... NICE









Anyway as for me .. far to late now for all that and my good lady is expecting







...... a different question all together - babies before marriage !!!

carl


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> sex before marriage?


 yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

I think people forgoing sex until after marriage was applicable back in the colonial days. Back then, people got married very young. People married for security purposes and single parents were uncommon.

In modern times, many people stay unmarried much longer. Women are independant and can live well without being married. Even if someone does get married, there's a 50% chance the marriage will fail, anyway. Single parents are very common.

I just never saw the point of waiting until after you were married to have sex.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > sex before marriage?


 Yes Please...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I think those who wait are really uhm...








u know, marriage is such a stupid istitution(((spell?)))
whatever, i know that american people are really into "wedding stuff"..
But there's no way I'm gonna get married








and sex................with one only person for the rest of your life??^?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i agree with you about the whole "wedding" thing. i think that the act of getting married is just a physical manifistation of what goes on inside and between two people. it just shows everyone else what you are feeling on the inside with one another. i think if you really love and care for someone and don't have the desire to really be involved with someone else then you are already married to them. i mean if you like the person that much then why cheat on them? i think the institution of marriage is an uneccessary expense. just my two cents ....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> then other times I feel like I'm missing out on playing the field. Guess it depends on what type of mood I'm in.


 The "field" is wickedly overrated.







If you like someone, stick with it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> I see way too many people taking oral sex lightly. Kids around here consider it as "innocent" as kissing. Maybe it's just me, but I think oral sex takes even more trust that actual sex...


 did you see the HBO special...thats some sick stuff man. :sad:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The "field" is wickedly overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I did it cause why the hell not







i was 15 and wanted some so i got some. im with the test drive kinda thing too. also when you find that someone and you fall in love and you suck in the sack.... lol... not good.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What does the word *"virgin"* means???










Jim "THE GREEK"


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm a guy + in the military = Whore. 'Nuff said


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > piranhachick said:
> ...


 hahahah

i think it was actually 5 when i first did it then 12 then about 14 and after it is just a lot of the time cause the girls at my school are into that kinda thing. getting drunk, stoned then just doing it

i did it once in my sex cousnlers room to







and he still dosnt know :laugh:

but yes i thought i believed in sex before marrige and i do sex before marriage

always protected though cuse there is a lota sluts at our school


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

in regards to my initial statement of anal and oral don't count, I know that those two things are sex. However, most people, at least around here, take both very lightly. I am not doing any type of sex until marriage, but I wanted to make sure that I was getting the right answers, not just, "oh yeah, I've been giving blow jobs since I was 8". Understand now?

Also, are there any Christians that are posting? I have been brought up Baptist, but only because that's where my parents require me to go. I am more of a stereotypical Catholic girl :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am a Christian but not a very good one cause i never go to chruch or read the Bible

but i strongly believe in God

i dont get it


> I've been giving blow jobs since I was 8"


8 years old or 8" long


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

When I marry a girl, I want her to be a virgin and I want to be her one and only man. I can't stand the idea of living with a woman who was with other men and practiced sex with them.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Lemme ask you this. What if you get married, have sex. then end up getting a divorce? it'd be the same thing as sex before marriage


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Lemme ask you this. What if you get married, have sex. then end up getting a divorce? it'd be the same thing as sex before marriage


 or would that be sex after marriage


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

why would I get divorced? I think the reason why there are a lot of cheating and divorces in north america is because girls loose their virginity at 14-15 years, thats the average taken from a statistics I've read sometime ago.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> how many guys AREN'T horny? :bleh:


 How many GIRLS aren't horny?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> How many GIRLS aren't horny?


 what are you saying??


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

oh yeah like it doesnt happen in south america, europe, japan, etc.

you never know. someone i know for a very long time got a divorce and they were married for 32 years...not because they cheated on eachother! and that statement about girls loosing their virginity at 14-15 yrs. old has nothing to do with divorces when your 20+ yrs. old!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> "oh yeah, I've been giving blow jobs since I was 8".


did you not see the " at the beginning of that sentence? That would indicate it's a possible quote, not length.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > How many GIRLS aren't horny?
> ...


 I'm saying that I'm worse than my boyfriend :rasp:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I'm not sure if I could get in trouble for this, but how big are you guys? And are you circumsized? As for you girls on here, does sex feel better with or without foreskin?


 PM me.








j/k


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

kouma said:


> why would I get divorced? I think the reason why there are a lot of cheating and divorces in north america is because girls loose their virginity at 14-15 years, thats the average taken from a statistics I've read sometime ago.


 I'm not sure how the age people have sex before marriage and when they get divorced are connected.

I believe the divorce rate is so high now is because both men and women work and thus have greater independance. Few people are stuck in bad marriages anymore because they need the financial security. People can leave a marriage and still maintain an acceptable standard of living.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

To those of you who want to find a virgin to get married to, you better find her before she goes to college. If not GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

6", cicumcised

and it does feel better when girls dont have all that forskin :rasp:


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Sweet lu, you're a real smart @$$







6" is all? How big is the average guy?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Sweet lu, you're a real smart @$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 5.5" but i am a 6" seriously

wanna see pics









i know MR HARLEY does :rasp:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Bullsnake i think has hit the nail on the head  also, Sir Nathan is right too...

anyways, if you are circumsized or not has absolutely nothing to do with the pleasure your partner recieves...so what im saying is, if a girl has sex with 10 guys, 5 whom are circumsized and 5 whom are not, the only difference she'll feel is not because they are circumsized etc. but because of the way the guy is performing







if you have any other questions related to Sexual Education etc. lemme know i took classes for 2 years up to this year


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i say walk down the street and stick it into as many women as u can


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> if you have any other questions related to Sexual Education etc. lemme know i took classes for 2 years up to this year


i love Sex class

my 7th grade teacher used models to show us


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

P.s.
the only person that'll feel a difference if circumsized or not is the male! trust me i would know because i was not circumsized and then this year got circumsized and sex is a lot better feeling for me (not by a lot) but fo my girl she said it feels the same


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

No0dLeMicE said:


> if you have any other questions related to Sexual Education etc. lemme know i took classes for 2 years up to this year


 My school was so low budget, I had to take Sex Ed and Driver's Ed in the same car!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> P.s.
> the only person that'll feel a difference if circumsized or not is the male! trust me i would know because i was not circumsized and then this year got circumsized and sex is a lot better feeling for me (not by a lot) but fo my girl she said it feels the same


 how old are you


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Sex is a part of Human Nature. it's okay to have sex. just wear protection and be safe about it 

im 18 soon to be 19


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> No0dLeMicE said:
> 
> 
> > if you have any other questions related to Sexual Education etc. lemme know i took classes for 2 years up to this year
> ...


 hahahhahahahahahhhahahahahahah


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

AHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAH that is funny


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Sex is a part of Human Nature. it's okay to have sex. just wear protection and be safe about it
> 
> im 18 soon to be 19


 like i boner at school

i just say it is natural and it is a part of life

and oh yeah i can get one cause i have a penis :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh man I wish I could tell you guys my size....but some girl is gonna have to come here and report









5.5 is average??? Those guys are TINY.....hold up I'll measure myself


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey No0dlemice

do you know what a Noodle is, and why it shouldnt have a mouse on or in it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh man I wish I could tell you guys my size....but some girl is gonna have to come here and report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that ruler is now deamed unuseable cause it has gone where no ruler should go but most rulers go there :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

5.5" isnt that small

how big is a girls "you know what" compared to that


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

no why dont you tell me. lol i made this name up one day when me and my friend were re-painting and we got drunk and i drew a mouce with noodle arms and legs on his walls. lol

No0dLeSGirL: hehe i learned how to edit. Pat's right about sex and what not he's safe about it and what not but like he said it's part of human nature and it's what mammals do. pat's about 6-7inches







that's a good size by the way!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> no why dont you tell me. lol i made this name up one day when me and my friend were re-painting and we got drunk and i drew a mouce with noodle arms and legs on his walls. lol


 do you actually know what it is though


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

No0dLeSGirL: no sweet lu please tell me so i can make fun of him! hehe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> No0dLeSGirL: no sweet lu please tell me so i can make fun of him! hehe










stop confusing me


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man I wish I could tell you guys my size....but some girl is gonna have to come here and report
> ...


 I washed it with soap and water.....but I'll still throw it out just in case.

Drum roll please!......

Oh man I dunno if I should say...

maybe maybe not

Aw what the hell my egos in the way!









Here goes

7 and a half"

hehe and I'm still growing







.

p.s don't forget I'm the youngest guy on p-fury


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet,
Does your mother know your talking like this...







Your gonna get a spanking..

And 
Hell no I dont want to see pics......


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I washed it with soap and water.....but I'll still throw it out just in case.


 you throw out your penis man









just rechecked mine and it is a whoping

*7.25"* baby

and i am 15 and still growing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I did not throw out the penis I threw out the ruler


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > "oh yeah, I've been giving blow jobs since I was 8".
> ...


 I was going to stay away from this, but I cannot help but post now that it has taken the turn that it has.

Again, I find this thread to be very disrespectful to the ladies that are here on Piranha Fury. I was not really objecting to the original content of the thread, for that is a valid question...Should I wait for marriage or not? But now that it has opened up into this ignorant measurement-fest...give me a break...









Piranhachick - I do not have a problem with you asking such questions, the problem is where you are asking them. You are asking a question like this to a bunch of hormone filled teenagers that are not going to give you an honest answer (becasue most of them don't know either!)

My heart hurts that you are in a position that you are asking this question here rather than having someone that you can ask that can give you an honest, unbiased answer to your questions.

Think about it...SweetLu starts out giving you a 5 number and now it is up to 7...what is this? An auction?

Regarding sex before marriage...it is no secret that I am a Youth Pastor, so I have dealt with this question more times than I can count. I believe that it is best if you can wait for marriage for sex. Here is why...

1. Ladies - you are not some piece of trash that needs to be "tested" like a car. For crying out loud...why do you girls put up with that type of mentality? You are young women that should be treated well. I am going to raise my daughter that if some guy feels that he needs to "test her out" to see if she is good enough, then he is not good enough for her. She is not a piece of property, she is a human being that has a heart that can be broken. If some guy wants to love my daughter, then he needs to be willing to love every part of her. Her body, her heart, her mind, her sense of humor...all of it!

2. Why should you ladies be willing to give any guy what he wants before he has comitted himself to you in marriage? I am sure that you have heard the old "why buy the cow when the milk is free"...why would any guy want to marry you when you give him all he wants? It does nothing but lower his view of you, and your view of yourself.

3. You ladies are worth the wait. Guys are going to treat you the way that you EXPECT to be treated! If you think that you are not worth it, that is how you are going to be treated!

I get so sick and tired of our society treating young ladies like they are trash. Guys seem to feel like girls are something to be counted like a trophy...Yea! I just bagged me another one! WooHoo! The whole mentality make me sick.

Furthermore...if you want to marry a virgin, they are out there. More than you would know. There are girls there that want to stay pure until marriage, there are guys out there that want to stay pure until marriage. I counsel couples that want to get married....I would know. Both Christian and Non-Christian couples.

Girls...you are worth the wait. If a guy is not willing to wait for you, he is not worth keeping. Toss him aside like a rotten piece of trash. You are worth it. There is more to you than just your body. I am going to raise my daughter to wait for marriage. If she doesn't...then I will still love her. But I want her to know that I love her very much. I want her husband to love her for everything that she is....not just her body.

I hope this all makes sense.

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PastorJeff









i lied it is only 6"







but hey that aint bad

oh a believe it or not it was only my idea to have sex 2 times

most of the time it is the girl who ask do you want do it with me, my parents arent home


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > piranhachick said:
> ...


 I agree 100% with Pastor Jeff. This post is getting rediculous!!

I am a 23 year old man that is getting married in 4 months. I have never had sex, the choice was mine and I stuck by it!! My soon to be wife knows I waited with her in mind, and feels as though she has been respected and is valuable to me. Sex is somthing that is supposed to be between one man and one woman. I agree with Jeff, if he can't wait he is not worth it......

Men it is about time we start treating woman with respect.

Woman stop taking the crap men try to dish out. You are not peices of meat, objects, or toys.

My fiancee means the world to me, and deserves to be treated with the upmost respect!!

If you are wondering to wait or not that is one thing, but to boast or speaking grotestly aout this subject is immature......

Adam


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pastor Adam are you and Jeff friends?? I see you guys are both from Illinois.

Er, about the measurement thing my ego got the better of me and it was immature....


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wait till your married???







EEEK that's way too long besides what life would be without sex?? It'd be really dull and boring rite??am i rite???


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> P.s.
> the only person that'll feel a difference if circumsized or not is the male! trust me i would know because i was not circumsized and then this year got circumsized and sex is a lot better feeling for me (not by a lot) but fo my girl she said it feels the same


 Ive read the direct opposite is true. I was circumsized at birth so I cant compare


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Wait till your married???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are very right.......


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

well your hearing it form a person that was lucky enough to experience from both point of views..it doesnt feel different for the girl only the guy


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

WTF man this a piranha site and now we're talking about penis measurements...ehh! how rude!! I am an 8"er btw


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Preach Pastors!, you guys got real character.

much respect


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I used to think I was small until I saw that avg is 5.5"

now I am rather confident in myself


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Everyone should be confident with himself, rarely do girls achieve orgasim through intercourse, it is usually foreplay and thing you do pre and after intercourse is when they get orgasim. So concetrate on those things and make her get multiple orgasims and be satisfied; then we "the guys" could finally enjoy some old fasion intercourse..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did it hurt having your penis chopped off No0dlEMicE or how did it feel having an old doctor fondle you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> Everyone should be confident with himself, rarely do girls achieve orgasim through intercourse, it is usually foreplay and thing you do pre and after intercourse is when they get orgasim. So concetrate on those things and make her get multiple orgasims and be satisfied; then we "the guys" could finally enjoy some old fasion intercourse..


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

kouma said:


> Everyone should be confident with himself, rarely do girls achieve orgasim through intercourse, it is usually foreplay and thing you do pre and after intercourse is when they get orgasim. So concetrate on those things and make her get multiple orgasims and be satisfied; then we "the guys" could finally enjoy some old fasion intercourse..


 Good advice. I myself am about 6.4"er and proud of it. If you work the ladies right it don't matter if you're 1" or 10". Anyway, the Pastors are of course right in which one should wait to give themselves away. In my case I wanted to wait, but my gf had other plans. I was actually cheating on my gf (I know I was stupid) with another girl, and well she wanted to have sex. Anyway long story short my g fone I was cheating on over heard the conversation I was having with the girl I was cheating with in school. She said something like "Screw the gloves I want to feel the contact" and that ended my love life for awhile. Jerry springer style.







Moral of the story don't full around.......unless you know you won't get caught.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should be confident with himself, rarely do girls achieve orgasim through intercourse, it is usually foreplay and thing you do pre and after intercourse is when they get orgasim. So concetrate on those things and make her get multiple orgasims and be satisfied; then we "the guys" could finally enjoy some old fasion intercourse..
> ...


 you shouldnt cheat or just use some body man

but you should feel confidnet


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> PiranhaRyan said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


 I agree......I was only 16 at the time.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but i didnt really feel anything for the girls you know it was just like yeah sure i will do yeh

but i got the orgaim you know but i really didnt feel anything


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you very much pastor :smile: I am definately going to wait until I am married. I wanted to see what everybody on here was going to do. My boyfriend and I have both decided to wait. We respect each other very much. As for all of you boys on here, I didn't want to be called a b!tch for telling you how shallow and stupid you are. I really think that the men in society today take women for granted. A woman's body is HER property, and deserves respect. It seems as though I am in the minority by deciding to wait, but you know what, I would rather be in the minority than end up with STDs or pregnant or something. And above all, I would like to honor God :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:nod:

its your property and you can do what ever you want with it and not let anybody else control you


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah what sweet lu said!


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Thank you very much pastor :smile: I am definately going to wait until I am married. I wanted to see what everybody on here was going to do. My boyfriend and I have both decided to wait. We respect each other very much. As for all of you boys on here, I didn't want to be called a b!tch for telling you how shallow and stupid you are. I really think that the men in society today take women for granted. A woman's body is HER property, and deserves respect. It seems as though I am in the minority by deciding to wait, but you know what, I would rather be in the minority than end up with STDs or pregnant or something. And above all, I would like to honor God :nod:


 Good for you PiranhaChick!! It is not easy waiting unitl marrige, but the payoff will be great! Now, I would be lying if I said it is easy not having sex.....but I believe it is well worth it.

Now for those of you here that think life without sex is boring......

I am unsure of what to say to you, if you live only for the plesure of sex, than you are no better than the animals.....but hey it is your life!! I have enjoyed life to the fullest, and have done it without sex....

Life is liveable without sex!!

Adam


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Where's Ms. Natt for all this discussion?? Everyone knows karen's a sex god.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

When found a true love, would you rather be her first? or her last?

Virgin or not doesn't mean a thing to me, unless she had like 10s 20s then it's a diff story..

Had 4 fresh







ones so far though the one I'm with ritenow, i'm her 2nd.... I love her the very most.


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

accr said:


> When found a true love, would you rather be her first? or her last?
> 
> Virgin or not doesn't mean a thing to me, unless she had like 10s 20s then it's a diff story..
> 
> Had 4 fresh :laugh: ones so far though the one I'm with ritenow, i'm her 2nd.... I love her the very most.


accr,

Were you talking about fresh fish, or women?

Call your girlfriend and read her what you wrote.....I am sure she will feel loved, valued, and treasured by you refering to her as "not so fresh" as your previous lovers!!









Adam


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man i think i said something smart today


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

All this talk about penis size really shows how immature some of you guys are. I mean, bragging about being "so big?" C'mon, the average size is 5.5". If you guys really are as big as you "think" or say you are, then you are in for a rude awakening. Girls like to make you think they like well endowed men, but when it comes down to the nitty gritty, 7 inches can be quite painful on the girl's part. Most women will admit that overly large "members" are actually turn-offs.

Also, saying that women cannot gain orgasm through intercourse is obviously a statement from someone that's inexperienced and ignorant. NOT TRUE! If you know what you're doing, then it's very possible. Get to know someone well enough that you know their body backwards and forwards and you will experience things that you can't possibly comprehend from sleeping around with random people.

Oh, and in response to Piranhachick's question regarding spirituality, I'm not a Christian (I'm a "Pagan" in fact), but that doesn't mean that I can't have a well followed set of morals.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

No0dLeSGirL: yeah dracofish is very true  anything bigger than 6.5" is not comfortable at all! Pat measured he's only a 5.7" that's a perfect size!

p.s.
this is for information use by the way im not posting so any of you can get turned on by this or whatever. hehe! okay :kisses:

-vicki


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > how many guys AREN'T horny? :bleh:
> ...


 my ex wife


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

PastorAdam said:


> accr said:
> 
> 
> > When found a true love, would you rather be her first? or her last?
> ...


 Heyyy........

SHuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........................


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

mad respect to the pastors!!!

i've had sex and i'm not married however i was with my girlfriend for three years which is a lot longer then a lot of marriages last. we love each other very much and i can admit that i can see myself marrying her in the not so distant future. no regrets here.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I had sex at the age of 16 with my current Girlfriend, it was both of our first times......I believe that if you love someone so much, that it is OK.......We both know the consequences, and realize it.......but we don't regret it at all...

As for the whole size thing.....as Fallenangel0210









And about the whole women can't have orgasm's through Intercourse, I can tell you with confidence, that is B.S.

Every time that we have sex, well, we'll let her say what she wants


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

These topics are hard to moderate. On one hand I want to close the hell out of this thread. Why? because a legitimate question turned into a immaturity fest by some of the members here. On the other hand, I dont wanna close it. This is a site where free discussion can be had and I can not hold the members up to the standard of "maturity" that I feel I have....and can not hold them responsible for the moral grounds I embrace.

I must say however that conversation regarding "sex before marraige" is totally acceptable......but turning it into a penis measuring contest shows NO RESPECT for this board, this staff, and ultimatly me. Would you talk about this in a room full of people???????

I applaud the Pastors for giving grounded and honest posts amidst the immaturity and drivel that infected this thread. I hope in the future our members can come to realize the distinction here. This is not a place for your mental backwash...this is a place of honest and foward discussion and I expect you to show EVERYONE on this site respect. Express your opinions.....but express them in a way that is responsible and beneficial to this site...

This thread can remain open for the people who want to piss in it some more.

Later


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah im with you xenon. i dunno if my posts at all were informationable but that's what i intended! i say just close the thread!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No0dLeMicE said:


> yeah im with you xenon. i dunno if my posts at all were informationable but that's what i intended! i say just close the thread!


No i figure we can scratch the name PIRANHA-FURY and turn this into RATE-MY-ERECT-DICK.com

Just let me know if you want me to do this, i will change the name and set up a site and everything! Sounds like a brilliant idea!!!









You guys shape this site by your posts and the manner in which you represent yourselves here, please take that into consideration before you post the absolute trash that makes up the last 3 pages of this thread. If you want to ruin this place you have come to enjoy on the 'net, be my guest....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah, well my apologies to you Xenon and everyone else







i feel like a moron as i should!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Wait till your married???
> 
> 
> 
> ...












....
my ex was 7.5 and it did really hurt sometimes
so I say NO to huge ones









OOOPS I didn't read page three..

sorry


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till your married???
> ...


 Damn so I guess id be too much for you....


----------

